# Every once in a while I get lucky at an antique shop



## ndnchf (Jan 22, 2017)

It's not very often, but occasionally someone is selling an old machinists tool collection. Yesterday I stopped at an antique mall about an hour away. I found one booth that had machinist tools. I picked up this Brown & Sharpe inside dial indicator set in original box for $18.00. I also got the B&S depth mic in the original box for $28. Both just needed a light cleaning and oiling. They work great.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice find! Yes, a fellow does get lucky once in a while and that is a good thing!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 22, 2017)

nice score ndnchf!


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 22, 2017)

Dial indicator set up on my lathe - love it!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice score!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 22, 2017)

Always good to be in the right place, at the right time. Those are really nice. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 22, 2017)

All I ever find in antique shops is old sh*t. Never good old sh*t.

Good find!


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 22, 2017)

Every once in a while it's nice to be the suck-ee rather than the suck-er


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice score.and


----------



## dulltool17 (Jan 23, 2017)

Very nice!  Almost works of art..


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 24, 2017)

ndnchf said:


> Every once in a while it's nice to be the suck-ee rather than the suck-er


Sorry to be so pedantic, but if we are all in agreement that you suck, then in fact you are the suck-er. At least for today. Suck-ee would mean that you are, well, getting sucked.


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 24, 2017)

Either way - I'm a happy camper!


----------



## tq60 (Jan 24, 2017)

Many a booth are operated by folks who are not interested in anything that resembles a tool.

Sometimes you find interesting things for ridiculous high and cheap prices with interesting names in such booths.

Always check out the "men never look in that area" areas ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 25, 2017)

This weekend my wife and I are taking an overnight antiquing trip to PA where we'll stop at a number of antique shops/malls.  One of those that I visited a few months ago had a booth full of old machinist goodies.  I've been there twice before and picked a few things. Hopefully I'll find  a few more things I can't live without


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 29, 2017)

Well, I picked up a few more vintage machinist goodies at my favorite antique shop. Not as good a deal as before, but i'm still pretty pleased. The haul included
- a pristine, small Starrett dial indicator
- 2 test indicators, one with mounting bar
- 1 set of V-blocks
- 1 small tap wrench
- 1 Oliver adrian die filer file
- set of 7 tapered arbors.

All this for under $100. Today we're off to a place billed as the largest antique mall in America.


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 29, 2017)

I almost forgot. In yesterday's haul I also got this cool old indicator stand.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 29, 2017)

We all know that the term 'you suck' has been discussed at great length in the past and is considered acceptable. However, this s a family oriented forum, so please refrain from taking it further than that with the suck-er and suck-ee comments. I don't think that anything vulgar was intended, but we don't want anyone getting the wrong idea, either.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 29, 2017)

Early - riser. ..

We go after certian items at estate sales and these are not that common...

Every once in awhile one will show up at a sale via the photo in a craigs list add but not be mentioned so search does not pop.

We get up early to be in front of line and take joy in observing the set of hands going after what you are touching...First touch has first chance...

They give dirty look and complain but we answer "early-riser"...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------

